# python27-2.7.3_3 unable to build from ports



## nerozero (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to build python27 from ports, but it seems the Make process stuck in infinite loop... 

```
checking for time.h that defines altzone... no
checking whether sys/select.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes
checking for addrinfo... yes
checking for sockaddr_storage... yes
checking whether char is unsigned... no
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for working volatile... yes
checking for working signed char... yes
checking for prototypes... yes
checking for variable length prototypes and stdarg.h... yes
checking for socketpair... yes
checking if sockaddr has sa_len member... yes
checking whether va_list is an array... no
checking for gethostbyname_r... yes
checking gethostbyname_r with 6 args... yes
checking for __fpu_control... no
checking for __fpu_control in -lieee... no
checking for --with-fpectl... no
checking for --with-libm=STRING... default LIBM="-lm"
checking for --with-libc=STRING... default LIBC=""
checking whether C doubles are little-endian IEEE 754 binary64... yes
checking whether C doubles are big-endian IEEE 754 binary64... no
checking whether C doubles are ARM mixed-endian IEEE 754 binary64... no
checking whether we can use gcc inline assembler to get and set x87 control word... yes
checking for x87-style double rounding... no
checking whether tanh preserves the sign of zero... yes
checking for acosh... yes
checking for asinh... yes
checking for atanh... yes
checking for copysign... yes
checking for erf... yes
checking for erfc... yes
checking for expm1... yes
checking for finite... yes
checking for gamma... yes
checking for hypot... yes
checking for lgamma... yes
checking for log1p... yes
checking for round... yes
checking for tgamma... yes
checking whether isinf is declared... yes
checking whether isnan is declared... yes
checking whether isfinite is declared... yes
checking whether POSIX semaphores are enabled... yes
checking for broken sem_getvalue... no
checking digit size for Python's longs... no value specified
checking wchar.h usability... yes
checking wchar.h presence... yes
checking for wchar.h... yes
checking size of wchar_t... 4
checking for UCS-4 tcl... no
checking whether wchar_t is signed... yes
checking what type to use for unicode... unsigned long
checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no
checking whether right shift extends the sign bit... yes
checking for getc_unlocked() and friends... yes
checking how to link readline libs... -lreadline
checking for rl_callback_handler_install in -lreadline... yes
checking for rl_pre_input_hook in -lreadline... yes
checking for rl_completion_display_matches_hook in -lreadline... yes
checking for rl_completion_matches in -lreadline... yes
checking for broken nice()... yes
checking for broken poll()... no
checking for struct tm.tm_zone... (cached) yes
checking for working tzset()... yes
checking for tv_nsec in struct stat... yes
checking for tv_nsec2 in struct stat... yes
checking whether mvwdelch is an expression... yes
checking whether WINDOW has _flags... yes
checking for is_term_resized... yes
checking for resize_term... yes
checking for resizeterm... yes
checking for /dev/ptmx... yes
checking for /dev/ptc... no
checking for %lld and %llu printf() format support... yes
checking for %zd printf() format support... yes
checking for socklen_t... yes
checking for build directories... done
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile.pre
config.status: creating Modules/Setup.config
config.status: creating Misc/python.pc
config.status: creating Modules/ld_so_aix
config.status: creating pyconfig.h
config.status: pyconfig.h is unchanged
creating Modules/Setup
creating Modules/Setup.local
creating Makefile
CONFIG_FILES=Makefile.pre CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh config.status
config.status: creating Makefile.pre
make -f Makefile.pre Makefile
/bin/sh ./../configure '--with-threads' '--enable-unicode=ucs4' '--enable-ipv6' '--prefix=/usr/local' '--mandir=/usr/local/man' '--infodir=/usr/local/info/' '--build=i386-portbld-freebsd9.0' 'build_alias=i386-portbld-freebsd9.0' 'CC=cc' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe  -fno-strict-aliasing' 'LDFLAGS= -pthread' 'CPPFLAGS=' 'CPP=cpp'
```

Please help


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2012)

There's no error being shown. Please post the _entire_ log on pastebin (or something similar).


----------



## nerozero (Sep 4, 2012)

there is nothing to show ...  that is endless configuration. I was waiting for something about 4 hour... than I found that there is the same output on the screen... infinitely... 

Just found this post: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11179203/python-build-goes-into-infinite-loop

I did the same, but here is the result:

```
make -f Makefile.pre Makefile
CONFIG_FILES=Makefile.pre CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh config.status
config.status: creating Makefile.pre
make -f Makefile.pre Makefile
CONFIG_FILES=Makefile.pre CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh config.status
config.status: creating Makefile.pre
make -f Makefile.pre Makefile
CONFIG_FILES=Makefile.pre CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh config.status
config.status: creating Makefile.pre
make -f Makefile.pre Makefile
CONFIG_FILES=Makefile.pre CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh config.status
config.status: creating Makefile.pre
make -f Makefile.pre Makefile
CONFIG_FILES=Makefile.pre CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh config.status
config.status: creating Makefile.pre
make -f Makefile.pre Makefile
make: Max recursion level (500) exceeded.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.3/portbld.static.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.3/portbld.static.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.3/portbld.static.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.3/portbld.static.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.3/portbld.static.
*** Error code 1
```

About 40 - or more lines "Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.3/portbld.static."


----------



## break19 (Sep 4, 2012)

Did you "*make -jX*" by chance? If so.. don't.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2012)

Is there anything in /etc/make.conf that might interfere?


----------



## nerozero (Sep 5, 2012)

I tried another way. Install the fresh copy of FreeBSD 9.0 from 1st CD. Than I download ports from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/ports/ports.tar.gz and tried to build midnight commander (/usr/ports/misc/mc). Python was in dependency so ... Same result... I stuck on the python configuration,infinite loop ...


----------



## mamalos (Sep 5, 2012)

For a quick solution, add it via packages.


----------



## nerozero (Sep 5, 2012)

mamalos said:
			
		

> For a quick solution, add it via packages.


Thanks, I did it already. But... I just wrote here about bug. Also interesting the ways how to solve that problem... 
Thank to all for so quick responses!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 5, 2012)

Why did you download ports from FTP?  That is a prime suspect for what's causing the problem.  Use portsnap(8).


----------



## nerozero (Sep 5, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Why did you downloads ports from FTP?  That is a prime suspect for what's causing the problem.  Use portsnap(8).



I also used CVS to refresh ports tree, same result...


----------



## mamalos (Sep 6, 2012)

Try:


```
# portsnap fetch extract
# cd /usr/ports/lang/python27
# make clean
# make
```

It seems very strange if this doesn't work, cause I've just rebuilt it just to see what happens -using yesterday's ports- and everything worked just fine (it compiled in less than a minute). Don't forget to make clean, you may have something strange in your build directory!


----------



## nerozero (Sep 7, 2012)

I think I found the problem  System time was wrong. Sorry 
Many thanks to all...


----------

